# Holo's Discus



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my discus taken this morning, all cooperating looking for their morning food!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Whats the one called in the last picture on the left? Its beautiful!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

he would be a snakeskin/blue diamond mix. I am guessing by the looks of him he got more of the blue diamond. You can see the spots on him down near the anal fin, thats the snakeskin. He also has around 11 black bars.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

The snakeskin ones are my favorite, but that guy is really interesting!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Getting a little crowded in there no??

Btw.. nice apistogramma agassizi you have there... triple red/orange?


----------



## gtaaadmin (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah it is getting crowded... I purchased these tiny cardinals at christmas and now they are HUGE! going to move some into the 12g for now.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

i meant the discus.. aren't they a little too closely packed??


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah I am a little overstocked... my discus are fairly small so for now I think it should be ok... when they get bigger I'll just have to get a 90G tank! haha.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

well.. at least it means they ar healthy and growing..


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome looking tank and discus! My babies are in a bare tank to grow out, but someday I hope to have my 65g back in my living room, planted and stocked with some rams and discus.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah I grew out 3 baby discus in a 5g tank. They were the size of a dime when I got them, now they are just over 3"... raising discus takes patients but they grow so fast you see results quick!

thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah, he is awesome eh! a fine fish from the menagerie. He's got a female partner in there somewhere too.

I believe he is a triple red.



ranmasatome said:


> Getting a little crowded in there no??
> 
> Btw.. nice apistogramma agassizi you have there... triple red/orange?


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Very nice fish there holo i like your snakeskins


----------



## crash (Mar 14, 2006)

hi holo
that snake skin cross blue diamond is it from Jstanra from PN.
Just wondering, Like i pm'ed you couple of days back, I own the father for that one now. Its incredible how similar they look.
i will try and get the picture of the dad.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

awesome, would love to see a pict!


----------



## crash (Mar 14, 2006)

Heres the same image i got from jstandra when he posted this Discus on pNa
i think its one of the best fish i ever came across.
Halo, 
In your discus you can see the traits from the bluediamond x snakeskin(in the picture) and red turq(female)


----------

